#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  hoe dragen jullie je hoofddoek?

## casanour

Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe de meeste zusters hun hoofddoek dragen?

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

Meestal een Amira hoofddoek, deze is het meest comfortabel omdat de stof stretcht.

----------


## Marocc_man

comfortabel doek dragen tussen je ribben je kan ermee dansen

----------

